# Second Ooni attempt



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Giving the Ooni another shot. Little windy, kinda messing with my fire. Dough is rising and we're getting ready.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You have a damn fine pizza cooker to the left there already!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jaster said:


> You have a damn fine pizza cooker to the left there already!!!!


Doesn't cook a pizza in under a minute though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are some great looking pizzas but the pineapples


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Those are some great looking pizzas but the pineapples


I left them extra big just to ruffle some feathers.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You’re one of those…


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife was born in Rome, Italy and likes pineapple on pizza.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How about peas? Only pizza I ever had that had peas on it was in Italy. That mozzarella or goat cheese? Love goat cheese!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> How about peas? Only pizza I ever had that had peas on it was in Italy. That mozzarella or goat cheese? Love goat cheese!


No peas. Mozzarella. I love goat cheese. Kids too. It doesn't last long around here.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Under a minute, shit cookin is half the fun, takes me 8-9 minutes to have the next obe ready, lol


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Good lookin' pies. I do my dough in a bread machine and bake in a conventional oven. Was that healthy turkey sausage?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tell me about your dough. How do you build your crust?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Throw some cornmeal on the counter and stretch it out. Put the sauce, cheese and toppings on it, then scoop it up with the peel.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

silverking said:


> Good lookin' pies. I do my dough in a bread machine and bake in a conventional oven. Was that healthy turkey sausage?


Actually sliced chicken meatballs.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Seeing those pizzas made my dough rise a little


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good looking pies for sure.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Seeing those pizzas made my dough rise a little


That's probably why them poachers had such a worried look on their faces.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> That's probably why them poachers had such a worried look on their faces.


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

Those pizzas look awesome!!! I love pineapple on pizza. I figured the Italians would salute the pineapple since the 442nd battalion (lots of soldiers from Hawaii) was instrumental in securing Italy, lol. I'm an wannabe foodie but see that you are an accomplished foodie, lol.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

sws763 said:


> Those pizzas look awesome!!! I love pineapple on pizza. I figured the Italians would salute the pineapple since the 442nd battalion (lots of soldiers from Hawaii) was instrumental in securing Italy, lol. I'm an wannabe foodie but see that you are an accomplished foodie, lol.


----------

